# توصيل مشاوير خاصة.. وتوصيل طلبات بضائع التجار والتاجرات بالرياض



## أبو زياد2011 (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 


أخوكم أبو زيـــاد سائق ليمــوزين بالرياض


لتــوصيل المشاوير .... وتوصيل أيضا طلبات التجــار والتاجرات في اي حي بالرياض . 


@ توصيل العائلات الى الأسواق وأرجاعهم بأسعار رمزية . 
ويفضل أن يكونو من سكان شرق الرياض .



@ وتوصيل البضائع والمشتريات من التجار والتاجرات إلى شركات الشحن والى عملائهم داخل الرياض بـ30 ريال.



@ عندنا أستعداد للتعامل مع التجار والتاجرات الذين هم خارج الرياض بأستلام بضائعهم من شركات الشحن وتوزيعها على عملائهم بالرياض بـ30 ريال .




@توصيل المشاويرالعائلية الخاصة في أي وقت .



@ توصيل الأفراد والعوائل من و إلى المطار 



للأتصال والأستفسـار 


أبوزيــاد 0551535370​


----------



## tjarksa (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: توصيل مشاوير خاصة.. وتوصيل طلبات بضائع التجار والتاجرات بالرياض*

موفق بإذن الله ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (14 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: توصيل مشاوير خاصة.. وتوصيل طلبات بضائع التجار والتاجرات بالرياض*

بالتووفيق ابووو زياااد


----------

